# Yoga anyone?



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Is anyone else here currently, or considering, using Yoga as supplemental training for archery? I'm considering adding twice a week sessions to improve my core strength, balance, and flexibility. After completing 3 rounds of P90X a few years back, I can tell you that, of the 12 workouts, the Yoga-X workout seems like it would be most relevant to archery. Especially some of the core strengthening and flexibility positions (some shown below). Supporting all your weight on one arm (bow arm) seems like a great way to build bow arm stability along with core strength. And the back/torso flexibility stretch seems like it would help with getting the upper torso/shoulders in line while keeping the hips open to the target. I know that after a few weeks of doing it with P90X I was definitely more flexible and less sore after other sports and physical activities. I haven't done it in over a year since before taking up archery so I'm pretty sure I'm starting from square one. Let me know if any of you do it so we can compare notes!

John


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

This should be an interesting thread... I started practicing yoga when I decided to get serious about running my first marathon. I highly recommend it! I love to run but hated to "waste" time stretching. Yoga was the perfect answer. I'm almost ready to get back to my local Moksha studio (very hot and very high humidity). Can't wait, I can't even touch my toes any longer!

Yoga is about balance. If you're doing poses on one side but not the other, you're not getting the full benefit. Yoga is about your whole body, not just an isolated group of muscles or ceratin areas. I don't see how a balanced yoga practice could do anything but help any athelete. Throw in a few Warrior series along with the seated twist above and cobra and locust and you can feel yourself getting stretched as well as stronger. Triangle and other planks are great for back and core. Heck, just the meditation time is worth the price of admission.

There are plenty of archery-specific exercises you can do. For overall fitness and flexibility it's hard to beat yoga.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I do. I've found the following very helpful to do daily.

Spinal twists , cobra, sun salutations, palm tree, dance pose, half moon... 

There's a few great ones. My balance, flexibility and even draw length have improved.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Agreed! The Yoga-X workout has all those (Warrior 1, 2, 3, planks, cobra, triangle, etc.) and more! It's actually a 1.5 hour workout broken into two 45 minute sections. The first section is more movement from pose to pose and strength (man, those warrior positions burn the thighs), whereas the second section is more balance/flexibility with some ab/core. They say if you can't spare the time to do the whole program, then Yoga-X is the one to do. Since I already have the DVD's, it makes sense for me to just start back at home vs. joining a class. I can't wait to see the benefits in my archery!!!

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds great Mickey! Good to hear the benefits are relevant to archery... as I suspected they would be.

John


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

My shoulders/ back are trashed from years of abuse, and Palm tree has helped immensely with the NTS Pretzel.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

John, try and find a class if even for a few sessions. It's hard to see exactly what you're doing, even in a mirror. An instructor can help get you in the poses the correct way and then you can expand on them at home. We have community classes at a few local churches and the library. There's probably one closer than you think. It seems like "doing yoga" is becoming very popular. A lot of studios get pretty crowded during prime times. Hope you can find something that meets your needs and your schedule.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks InKY. I will have to see what's available in my area.
I just finished doing the Yoga-X DVD... OMG, sweating like a pig and I could hardly hold any of the warrior positions at 90 degree knee bend! My hamstrings were on FIRE!!! I'm so out of "yoga" shape. Twisting half-moon... ouch! All those "counter" twisting positions where you are twisting away from the stretch were REALLY tough. My upper back and shoulders are super-tight again too. Had a hard time reaching straight over head in crescent pose. It's going to take a few weeks to be able to make it through without taking breaks (hand on knee, etc.).

John


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Most people see Lilias on tv and think it's easy.  An instructor can help you modify a pose so that you can still benefit and gradually work into the full pose. Rodney Yee has some good dvd's available. It's ok to take breaks as needed.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

My personal trainer recommended I try Yoga or Pilates. I opted for the latter, and it really does give you a damn good core workout. There is a fair amount of crossover with some forms of Yoga - I've done both the moves in the pictures above during Pilates classes.


----------



## shad0w77 (Nov 15, 2012)

you guys should check out p90x2... it involves a lot more balancing, core strength, and stability... even in the standard workouts. For example, chest & back is now chest back & balance.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

lol.. I just did the Yoga-x last night!


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

*Second week!*

Just finished my third session of Yoga-X, trying for twice a week every Wed./Sat. Definitely feel myself getting stronger and more flexible with each session... less shaking, better balance, deeper lunges, etc. Still sweating like a pig and legs on fire during some of the longer sequences.  I know this will help make me a better archer/athlete.

John

Triangle pose


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

From what I know about Yoga (wife has done it for years) it seems to be nearly the perfect archery fitness program.

I see absolutely no downside and only benefits from yoga as it relates to archery.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the endorsement/encouragement John! I know a lot of people think it's weird or new-agey... but if they gave it a try they'd quickly see it's value.

It fits well with my overall plan to do everything I can to improve in archery... found a great coach, constantly learning about equipment setup/tuning, yoga and bow trainer for physical training, Mental Mangement for mental training, and shooting about 150 - 180 arrows a day (including blank bale). I even keep a 20# light bow in my bathroom because there are two mirrors at 90 degrees in there and I can check my draw/load/anchor/transfer/hold form and posture from both angles whenever I happen to be in there! But the best thing of all is that I'm having loads of fun doing it all and meeting some really great people along the way.

Now my only problem is getting my friends to stop saying "Will you please talk about something other than shooting arrows!" 

John


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Keep it up John! Your life sounds like mine at the moment.. Except im currently shooting 200-400 arrows three times a week depending on how im shooting, I wish i could shoot a bit everyday.. This allows for Monday Back and Chest weights, Tuesday Shooting practice, Wednesday Yoga, Thursday Rest/Stretch(My Life day), Friday Equipment Maintenance (Fletching arrows, etc..) Saturday Shoot 8am to 8pm with breaks in between, but never leave range, and Sunday Funday 3d tournaments! I also have a Bail in the Garage and blank bale at 5 yards when ever i get the chance. I also have Lanny's Mental Management on CD to listen in the truck while at work and a Healthy Diet! I used to eat Fast food Three times a day... Ive been doing this New schedule for two weeks now and seems to be paying off already. If anything im able to Focus better now and not getting fatigued as quick.

I too talk about archery all the time, all my friends are bummed i don't go out with them anymore.. But to be the best you must train like the best right?!?


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Humdinger. Those P90X pullups are going to make drawing any weight bow feel easy!!! So, are you two weeks into P90X? How long have you been doing archery? I just finished Lanny's "With Winning In Mind" and read "Freedom Flight" a couple weeks ago. Have not bought the Archery CD's yet. Diet is a big deal... good you're off the fast food. I do take some supplements and try to eat as many whole foods as possible. I've lost about 10 lbs. since starting archery back in December... mostly just from eating better. I guess walking back and forth from 70 meters helps too! 

Here's a Yoga-X insider question for you: during right angle pose, are you able to drop your arm behind your back and reach under your thigh and clasp your hands? I can't do it right now... but I remember the first time I was finally able to do it toward the end of my first 90 day round. That always reminds me to stay the course when working toward achieving something that seems impossible at first.

Let both keep it up and see what happens!

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

In the words of Austin Powers... "Yeah Baby!" Fifth session tonight had me feeling much stronger and MUCH more flexible! I was actually able to start synchronizing my breathing and even stay in all the poses for the full time (Crane for 60 seconds!). I'm really glad I started doing this again... feels great. 1.5 hours, twice a week is all I'm doing and it's already showing positive results. I was so happy afterwards that I jumped up on my pullup bar and banged out 5 pullups. Speaking of which, do you guys think that pullups would be a benefit to archery? Seems like it would definitely strengthen the back muscles used in drawing/holding/expanding. I ask because the Yoga routine I'm doing does not really have any "pulling" specific movements.

John


----------



## Secant (Mar 29, 2013)

I did the P90X routine this summer and on Insanity now, with Spartacus work outs in between. I am all for core strength and it has made a world of difference, but would caution that I did hurt my right shoulder with some of the inverted moves. Could have been my bad overdoing it, but there can be a down side. Otherwise, I alternate core, weights, strength training on the bow and stretching(yoga) for archery PT. And courage should be defined as posting pictures doing triangle poses in spandex. Kudos!


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, at least I wasn't doing "happy baby" pose into the camera! :mg:

BTW, what specific moves did you get hurt on?

John


----------



## Secant (Mar 29, 2013)

The yoga equivalent of pike presses and the upside down (balance) poses. Sorry, the lingo escapes me. After the injury I felt it on the downward dog based moves if held too long. I gave it a rest, took some ibuprofen and strengthened up the shoulder and all is well. I did make up a list of archery weight training moves if ever needed. And I think the one arm balance moves like the original picture and side lifts are great.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys... quick update... getting much stronger and more flexible by the week!!! Being able to sync my breathing with the movements makes things much more fluid and enjoyable.
I can't say for sure if there is a direct correlation but I've recently increased my draw length by about 3/4" by getting a much better turn/alignment in my draw/hold. My coach really likes my new/better alignment now and my release feels smoother too. Only down side is my arrows are getting too short and tuning too weak now! 

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, it's been almost two months and all I can say is "Wow!". I'm feeling great and really noticing how much easier everything is with the increased core strength and flexibility. My bow arm is way more solid now too. It's hard to believe that just doing Yoga X twice a week for two months can do so much. I did improve my diet some too but nothing draconian... just eating more whole foods. 

Looks like I'm "all in" this year... FL State Field this weekend, Gator Cup next weekend, Sunshine State Games following that, registered and booked for SoCal Showdown, and I just registered and booked my flight/room for the US Target Nationals! Shaping up to be great first year of archery!

John

P.S. BTW, I'm up to 10 pullups now too.


----------

